# Moving to new Cairo Help! Job/schools



## MonaZ (Jul 2, 2016)

Hey everyone, I'm an Egyptian American living in Hurghada over 10 years now but we are relocating to Cairo this summer. The move is pretty overwhelming and a bit sudden so I have a ton of questions. 

We are hoping to live in tagamo3. My kids attend a national private language school here so I need to find one there that has space for it 6, prep2 and 2secondary. Hopefully with reasonable fees. Tall order, I know. 
Also, I'm an English teacher looking for for a job at an international school near by as well. We want to find a school first so we can look for apartments near it. Any help or advice? 

Hurghada is so calm and chill I worry about how it will be in Cairo but people say tagamo3 is nice but I'm pretty clueless about Cairo in general. Any input is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## NileshMore (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi Mona,
I am an Indian just started to settle down in Cairo, I stay at Madinaty and believe me it has everything inside the gated compound. You can think of staying here as it has Madinaty Language School and British International School. 
You can google about it and get more info. This place is nearly built with lots of green space and located near airport and exactly at the centre of new Cairo and 10 Ramadan city.
Regards
Nilesh More


----------



## TarekHassan (Sep 5, 2016)

MonaZ said:


> Hey everyone, I'm an Egyptian American living in Hurghada over 10 years now but we are relocating to Cairo this summer. The move is pretty overwhelming and a bit sudden so I have a ton of questions.
> 
> We are hoping to live in tagamo3. My kids attend a national private language school here so I need to find one there that has space for it 6, prep2 and 2secondary. Hopefully with reasonable fees. Tall order, I know.
> Also, I'm an English teacher looking for for a job at an international school near by as well. We want to find a school first so we can look for apartments near it. Any help or advice?
> ...


Hello Mona
The English school in Heliopolis is the best ( beside AL Mahkama building )
I think your kids will love it.
PS: Its called too AL Nassr school


----------

